

Boosting algorithms: regularization, prediction and model fitting (PDF) - fogus
http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.80.4075&rep=rep1&type=pdf

======
Create
To my mind, cross validation and boosting are the same: it only depends on the
terminology* when you make use of your folds/sliding window of data.

* <http://www-stat.stanford.edu/~tibs/stat315a/glossary.pdf> \-- just add the line: "x validation, boost"

